# zuiver toeval



## jacquesvd

Ik hoor zowel 'puur toeval' als 'zuiver toeval' maar nooit 'rein toeval' hoewel 'dat is je reinste toeval' of zelfs 'rein toevallig' wel voorkomt.

Ik vraag mij nu af of 'zuiver toeval' veel voorkomt in het Nederlandse taalgebied of eerder regionaal is.

In het Duits heet het uitsluitend 'purer Zufall' of 'reiner Zufall' maar nooit 'sauberer Zufall' omdat 'sauber' in tegenstelling to 'pur oder rein' blijkbaar uitsluitend naar de toestand van de oppervlakte van iets verwijst. Zou 'zuiver toeval' dan een eerder onzorgvuldige uitdrukking zijn? Maar wat dan met 'zuiver goud' dat ik als alternatief voor 'puur goud' zowel in Noord als Zuid gehoord heb, terwijl ik nog nooit 'rein goud' gehoord heb en het hier zeker niet alleen over 'die Beschaffenheit der Oberfläche geht'?


----------



## Ferrarista

Zuiver toeval hoor ik nooit. Puur toeval wel.


----------



## iRoy

'Zuiver toeval' heb ik wel eens gehoord, maar meestal is het gewoon 'puur toeval' hier. 'Rein toeval' heb ik echter nog nooit gehoord.


----------



## Kayla321

_Puur toeval_ ken ik, maar _zuiver toeval _en _rein toeval_ klinken mij heel vreemd in de oren.


----------



## Suehil

Voor mij 'puur' en 'zuiver' hebben beide een betekenis van 'ongemengd', terwijl 'rein' meer zou meer inhouden van 'niet vies'.  Misschien ligt daarin het verschil?


----------



## jacquesvd

Suehil said:


> Voor mij 'puur' en 'zuiver' hebben beide een betekenis van 'ongemengd', terwijl 'rein' meer zou meer inhouden van 'niet vies'. Misschien ligt daarin het verschil?


 
Ja, zo voel ik het ook aan en daarom hoor ik hier in België zowel puur als 
zuiver toeval, hetgeen overeenstemt mey uw opmerking m.b.t. zuiver en puur.

In het Noorden schijnt 'zuiver toeval' nauwelijks voor te komen. Rein toeval heeft blijkbaar nog nooit iemand gehoord en dat stelde ik ook al bij mijn vraag maar hoe dan komt dat 'je reinste toeval' wel gehoord wordt bewijst andermaal dat taal niet altijd logisch is, al lijkt deze uitdrukking ook uitsluitend Vlaams te zijn.

Opvallend is ook het verschil t.o.v. Duits, waar "sauberer Zufall" onmogelijk klinkt en ook niet gebruikt wordt omdat daar 'sauber' alleen op de toestand van de oppervlakte wijst; hetgeen in het Nederlands zeker niet zo is, zoals 'zuiver goud' onmiddellijk aantoont. Alleen ook hier de vraag of 'zuiver goud' typisch Vlaams is of ook in Nederland voorkomt naast, natuurlijk, puur goud.


----------



## Qittat Ulthar

Zuiver goud kan zeker, dat is goud niet "vervuild" met andere materialen. Zuiver toeval klinkt in mijn Zuid-Nederlandse (Noord-Brabant) oren daarentegen erg raar.


----------



## Grytolle

ik ken vooral "louter toeval"


----------



## Joannes

Ik zou *puur toeval* zeggen. *Louter toeval* is okee, maar bekt niet zo gemakkelijk. *Zuiver toeval* zou ik echt nooit zeggen en heb ik eerlijk gezegd nog nooit (bewust) gehoord. *Rein toeval* slaat nergens op.


----------

